# Cougar Pictures



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of a lady lion that was treed on 3/6/09. Notice the awesome red/orange coat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

8) 

Yea, that fur coat is very reddish...

Nice photos.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bird buster, good picture. Remined me of this pic I took last year, Same color coat.[attachment=0:1kk9urdu]albert's cat.jpg[/attachment:1kk9urdu]


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice cat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are killin me!

Here's another lady lion:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful pics guys, keep em coming!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We don't want the ladies to be lonely, Better have a tom pic.[attachment=0:3s7kfmtu]tom.jpg[/attachment:3s7kfmtu]

Sorry about the quality of the picture's,,98 % of my stuff is 35mm, I'm learning how to
scan and do digital..........I'm getting a new camera this week. Bare with me, thanks.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody help me out with telling the sex of a cat...my wife's grandpa always used to say to look at the ears. :lol:


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'm no expert but here's some ways of telling the sex. The head size, size of the cat itself, but the best way, climb in the tree and lift their tail.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

bird buster said:


> I'm no expert but here's some ways of telling the sex. The head size, size of the cat itself, but the best way, climb in the tree and lift their tail.


If it lets you live, it is most likely a male. :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bird buster said:


> I'm no expert but here's some ways of telling the sex. The head size, size of the cat itself, but the best way, climb in the tree and lift their tail.


Yeah, that's a good way to do it. I recommend lifting the tail with a stick though:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, let's keep'm go'n

This one is a good example for a Tom, "Bulky" shoulder's, Larger forearms, Nice round head.[attachment=1:14e735nm]tom 007.jpg[/attachment:14e735nm]

Then just to make sure , I like to get under them and look up for the "Black" spot.[attachment=0:14e735nm]tom 006.jpg[/attachment:14e735nm]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun' G.E.

Black spot is 5 or 6 inches forward of bung hole.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Lift their tail with a stick? That cheating!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 



goofy elk, 

When did you tree that big monster. I can't afford a full body mount so I hope I don't see one that big.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bird buster said:


> Lift their tail with a stick? That cheating!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:...........


cheating? is that why the cat was so mad?


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Keep them coming


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

where abouts were all these photos taken? just curious so if I'm in the area I know to look up.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

MN transplant,

I'd rather not say what area. With all the hunting pressure I don't want anymore. I will say everytime out this year we've cut tracks. Just yesterday 3/27/09 I found two different tracks. On medium size and one giant track. I just wish I could get the tom treed and killed.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I feel a better now knowing it's off the beaten path. I don't want to come across one of them unexpectedly.


----------

